

Show HN: Morse Node - morse code in node.js - mfkp
http://www.morsenode.com/

======
mfkp
The source is available at
[https://github.com/mfkp/morsenode](https://github.com/mfkp/morsenode) if
anybody is interested. Pretty straightforward node app.

~~~
mokkol
haha awesome idea of a project!

------
tylerdavis
FINALLY.

